# Tool Restorations >  Vintage goldsmith vise restoration - video

## Jon

Vintage goldsmith vise restoration. By AnDIY Handmade Restoration. 14:12 video:





Previously:

Gold-coated face shield for foundry - GIF
Saddam Hussein's gold-plated AK-47 - photos and video
Making a 1-kilo gold chain - video
1935 Sumpter Valley gold dredge - photo
Gold prospecting dry washer - video

----------

Moldyjim (Jul 20, 2021)

----------

